# NYU?



## jerez (Nov 11, 2004)

I was just wondering, who here applied to NYU early decision?


----------



## jerez (Nov 11, 2004)

I was just wondering, who here applied to NYU early decision?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2004)

I did.


----------



## jerez (Nov 12, 2004)

Tell me zimmerfidget, are you confident? Did you have a good gpa? Sat scores? Portfolio? Im really anxious to find out!!!
-jerez


----------



## jerez (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey i got into nyu today!
I love all of you!


----------



## Josh (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey, congratulations!


----------

